# Fourth of July



## Gunz (Jul 4, 2019)

Fuck yeah, America. Home of pizza, beer, Mom and Jesus. T-Rex, the greatest dinosaur, was an American. Nuclear bombs. American. Capn Crunch. American. Guns. Rock n roll. Steak. French fries. The Mustang 5.0L Bullitt. Baseball. Sex.

You're welcome, Planet Earth.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Gunz (Jul 4, 2019)

America


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy 4th America...to all of the soldiers, militia that fought for our independence  SALUTE!


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 4, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Fuck yeah, America. Home of pizza, beer, Mom and Jesus. T-Rex, the greatest dinosaur, was an American. Nuclear bombs. American. Capn Crunch. American. Guns. Rock n roll. Steak. French fries. The Mustang 5.0L Bullitt. Baseball. Sex.
> 
> You're welcome, Planet Earth.


You forgot movies and TV. Country and jazz. Yellowstone, the Grand Canyon and the Florida Keys. Mt Rushmore, Golden Gate Bridge and the Statue of Liberty. Lacrosse and surfing. Route 66. 

'Merica, my country tis of thee, sweet land of liberty.

LL


----------



## x SF med (Jul 4, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> Happy 4th America...to all of the soldiers, militia that fought for our independence  SALUTE!
> 
> View attachment 28393



You do realize Mill was a British Economist and philosopher, right?


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 4, 2019)

It's a good quote and the meaning still applies to the warriors that made this country and continue to fight for this country.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Gordus (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy Independence Day America. Happy 4th of July.


----------



## medicchick (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy 4th!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 4, 2019)

"If you’re wearing, saying, or doing something to constantly remind the rest of America that we are better than they are, or that they owe us something, you are wrong. If you’re reinforcing negative stereotypes about us, particularly that we’re all broken, mentally unstable, or otherwise victims of our time in the service, you’re not helping. And if you’re using claims of service-related disabilities to excuse your shortcomings or behavior, you’re not doing yourself or the rest of us any favors. "

article


----------



## Muppet (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 4, 2019)

Breed American


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 4, 2019)

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Brill (Jul 4, 2019)

It’s sad that some on this board are unfamiliar with this.  Blessed are we that do remember!!!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 4, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> View attachment 28400


We've got a professional display we can watch from the yard!

Dog prefers her crate in the basement...

LL


----------



## Scarecrow (Jul 4, 2019)

The Original Brexit


----------



## Grunt (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy Independence Day to the greatest nation on Earth!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 4, 2019)

Facts!!!!!!




Enjoy the day off......


----------



## GOTWA (Jul 5, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> "If you’re wearing, saying, or doing something to constantly remind the rest of America that we are better than they are, or that they owe us something, you are wrong. If you’re reinforcing negative stereotypes about us, particularly that we’re all broken, mentally unstable, or otherwise victims of our time in the service, you’re not helping. And if you’re using claims of service-related disabilities to excuse your shortcomings or behavior, you’re not doing yourself or the rest of us any favors. "
> 
> article
> 
> View attachment 28397


Great article.  Never understood the fireworks thing myself.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 5, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=383596965619439


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 5, 2019)

I'm not even mad, I'm impressed...


----------

